# Split Arc set-up question



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I currently have 119/110/61.5. I realize I'm missing a few HD versions of channels I receive, however with the solar flare that attacked 77 I started getting some more HD versions that I previously did not get.

But get this, many SD channels are now coming from 61.5 instead of 119! I found out the hard way, the transponders these SD channels are on were weak signals due to a slight misalignment of my 61.5 dish. I tweaked the dish and now get virtually all the news networks (FOX MSNBC etc.) in both SD & HD from 61.5. The Starz SD channels are also coming from 61.5.

Were these removed from 119 or 110 or is my 622 confused due to all the satellite transponder swapping that happened thanks to the 77 incident?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just look at Dish Uplink posts for last two weeks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. DISH has made a lot of moves on 72.7 and 61.5. The 77 outage pushed some channels temporarily to 61.5 ... but most of the moves are part of the master plan DISH had before that problem.

With the planned moves resuming, there are a lot of SD MPEG4 channels on 61.5 and so HD leaving 61.5 for 72.7 (mostly premium movie channels).


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Michael P - you really should do the full conversion to Eastern ARC, ASAP, and just drop the 119/110 dish. If you could aim it yourself - you could swing your 61.5 dish over to 77, and use your Dish500 for 61.5 / 72.7, but using the 1000.4 dish is the better way to do it.

Otherwise - at the very least add a 72.7 dish and a DPP44 switch - but that's sort of redundant.


----------



## Juanjo (Feb 1, 2011)

"scooper" said:


> Michael P - you really should do the full conversion to Eastern ARC, ASAP, and just drop the 119/110 dish. If you could aim it yourself - you could swing your 61.5 dish over to 77, and use your Dish500 for 61.5 / 72.7, but using the 1000.4 dish is the better way to do it.
> 
> Otherwise - at the very least add a 72.7 dish and a DPP44 switch - but that's sort of redundant.


Can I get signal from 72.7 using the same dish I have for 61.5? What do I need to do.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Juanjo said:


> Can I get signal from 72.7 using the same dish I have for 61.5? What do I need to do.


Your service is limited based on where you live. The footprint of 72.7 does not cover Puerto Rico.

For people in the Contiguous US the most common solution is a 1000.4 Eastern Arc dish that receives signals from 61.5, 72.7 and 77. It is possible to use a Dish 500 for 61.5 and 72.7 (if one is inside the footprint) as long as one's locals are not on 77. But a Dish 500 is more of a "mad scientist" solution than using the correct dish for the job.


----------



## Juanjo (Feb 1, 2011)

"James Long" said:


> Your service is limited based on where you live. The footprint of 72.7 does not cover Puerto Rico.
> 
> For people in the Contiguous US the most common solution is a 1000.4 Eastern Arc dish that receives signals from 61.5, 72.7 and 77. It is possible to use a Dish 500 for 61.5 and 72.7 (if one is inside the footprint) as long as one's locals are not on 77. But a Dish 500 is more of a "mad scientist" solution than using the correct dish for the job.


Thanks James. Now , if I can get a signal from 77 using a 6' dish would I not be able to get signal from 72.7. I am getting a signal up in the 80's off 61.5 with a 5' dish.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I can't swing my dishes because they are located on opposite sides of my house on poles under the house's overhang (great protection from snow BTW). 

I got an e-mail from E* offering me a free dish upgrade so I'm taking them up on the offer. This will be the first time ever for a visit by an E* truck to my home! I've always installed my own dishes since '97. I was going to buy a 1000.4 in the spring, but E* is offering a WA dish (I asked for EA but they said there would be an extra charge). My DMA (Cleveland) is one of the ones available on both WA & EA.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Juanjo said:


> Thanks James. Now , if I can get a signal from 77 using a 6' dish would I not be able to get signal from 72.7. I am getting a signal up in the 80's off 61.5 with a 5' dish.


Satellite footprints are not the same.

The footprint is where the satellite transmits its signal. Just like spotbeams direct a signal at a specific area on the globe, the "ConUS" signals also have a defined area. 61.5 was designed with some coverage of PR ... 72.7 was designed to send that power elsewhere.

See http://jameslong.name/e615.html and see how PR has it's own part of "ConUS" coverage.
See http://jameslong.name/e72.html and note no intended coverage.

There are temporary satellites at 77 using beams designed for other locations. 
http://jameslong.name/e77.html is an estimation of what EchoStar 8 covered from 77. The coverage from EchoStar 6 is about the same. It is NOT intended to be received in PR. (77 is Local stations for markets in the US. PR locals are not on 77.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Michael P said:


> I can't swing my dishes because they are located on opposite sides of my house on poles under the house's overhang (great protection from snow BTW).
> 
> I got an e-mail from E* offering me a free dish upgrade so I'm taking them up on the offer. This will be the first time ever for a visit by an E* truck to my home! I've always installed my own dishes since '97. I was going to buy a 1000.4 in the spring, but E* is offering a WA dish (I asked for EA but they said there would be an extra charge). My DMA (Cleveland) is one of the ones available on both WA & EA.


I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

If you want to PM me Michael, I can setup the migration for you.


----------



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

I too have a split arc config like Michael's, but had a stronger signal for my SD when they were on 119. Now that some of my SD's have moved to 61.5, I can't take advantage of the stronger signal strength for rain fade. Is there any redundancy feature?? -- If I lose 61.5 due to rain fade or icing will it automatically get my SD from 119? I am going to upgrade to a 1000.4 in the spring and try to get a better line of site for eastern arc.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dontech said:


> I too have a split arc config like Michael's, but had a stronger signal for my SD when they were on 119. Now that some of my SD's have moved to 61.5, I can't take advantage of the stronger signal strength for rain fade. Is there any redundancy feature?? -- If I lose 61.5 due to rain fade or icing will it automatically get my SD from 119? I am going to upgrade to a 1000.4 in the spring and try to get a better line of site for eastern arc.


There is no redundancy nor proven way to force preference. If your receiver decides to use the 61.5 feed when the 119 feed is better you're out of luck.

(The only redundancy would be the ability to use the SD feeds on 119/110 which appear on different channels than the HD feeds on 61.5. Which is not an automatic switchover.)


----------



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

if 61.5 goes down because my dish has ice or snow and I can't reach it to clean it, could I uplug the connection on my DPP44 and then force the receiver to only get SD from 119 by maybe reboot and run checkswitch? Also trying to see if it is worth leaving 110/119 up for the longer term as a backup if I modify my 61.5 with a 1000.4


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You can't really connect a Dish 500 to an Eastern Arc and get all 5 slots. You could, however, leave a working Dish500 (ideally with a DPP TWIN LNB or with a DPP switch) with connections from both dishes available at your receiver locations. If your above scenario did happen, you would just disconnect the EA dish and connect the Dish500, then do a check switch, and you would be back in business (although most programming would only be in SD). Then when the EA dish cleared - you would reverse.

But honestly - would you REALLY want 2 dishes setup when the EA Dish can do it all, and is at a better angle anyway ? And all the solutions for dish clearing (dish heaters, etc) would work just as well on the EA dish as they do on the DIsh500.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

dontech said:


> if 61.5 goes down because my dish has ice or snow and I can't reach it to clean it, could I uplug the connection on my DPP44 and then force the receiver to only get SD from 119 by maybe reboot and run checkswitch? Also trying to see if it is worth leaving 110/119 up for the longer term as a backup if I modify my 61.5 with a 1000.4


I did exactly that, and posted it somewhere..... I don't see leaving the 119/110 dish as being anything but useful, if you do not need 77. Because of the higher angle of the EA dish, it tends to collect ice/snow as you mentioned, my 119/110 has only done that once, in the many years. With over 2 1/2 feet of snow on the ground here it was easier not to go walking through the yard to the pole it is on and clear the snow every so often. I simply used the 110/119. And it does automatically populate the channels that are missing from 61.5/72 when you just do a switch check. I had the PPV HD channels off the WA when everyone else did not have them off the EA during the temporary swap of channels last month. I didn't even realize they were gone from the EA, as the overnight reset populated them.


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I live in Macon Mo, 63552 and am in the Ottumwa Ia DMA(which is miserable)I think this is WArc, I have 119,110,and 61.5. I have been holding off asking for an upgrade until the 1000.4 dishes with the Western Arc Lnbs are available? The contractor from this area comes from Illinois, does anyone know if the 1000.4 dishes are available for this area now? I would also like to keep the 61.5 as a backup is this possible? Thanks ron


----------



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

Go to Solid Signal.com >>> Satellite Equipment >>>> Dish Network Dishes and the 1000.4 Western Arc Dish is at the Bottom of the Screen for about $88.99 or so.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

dontech said:


> I too have a split arc config like Michael's, but had a stronger signal for my SD when they were on 119. Now that some of my SD's have moved to 61.5, I can't take advantage of the stronger signal strength for rain fade. Is there any redundancy feature?? -- If I lose 61.5 due to rain fade or icing will it automatically get my SD from 119? I am going to upgrade to a 1000.4 in the spring and try to get a better line of site for eastern arc.


I lose parts of 61.5 all the time thanks to a wobbly pole mount (soft ground and and not cemented well - my fault not E*'s, I never had an installer ever). That's how I discovered that many SD channels are now coming from 61.5 instead of 119 or 110.

The only way to "force" 119 back is to disconnect the 61.5 dish and to a check switch, But then you lose the HD versions from 61.5.

E* contacted me and offered a free install of a WA dish, I asked for EA but was told that would incur a cost. I agreed to the free WA install. This will be the very first time ever an E* installer comes to my home.


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

"I live in Macon Mo, 63552 and am in the Ottumwa Ia DMA(which is miserable)I think this is WArc, I have 119,110,and 61.5. I have been holding off asking for an upgrade until the 1000.4 dishes with the Western Arc Lnbs are available? The contractor from this area comes from Illinois, does anyone know if the 1000.4 dishes are available for this area now? I would also like to keep the 61.5 as a backup is this possible? Thanks ron"

This morning I chatted with a CSR it only took about 30 seconds to start, I asked for a 1000.4 and to keep the 61.5 in reserve---he said okay and shipped the dish to my address, I am to call when it arrives in 3-5 business days and set up the Tech appt. I was surprised they did it this way but at least I should be assured of the 1000.4. 
We will see when I open the box. ron


----------

